# This is fun...try it



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I got a 16...

be sure to post what you scored!!

:withstup: 

http://www.oldjoeblack.0nyx.com:80/thinktst.htm


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I scored 19


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

17/25, My wife got the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I got 21.


----------



## BettaLVR488 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got 20 yay!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All I saw was a black box, which I'm guessing I was supposed to think outside of or something since it's a box labeled Think Test.
Was something supposed to happen?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

you were supposed to click take the test, or something like that...lol

I got a 21 when I took it a second time about 3 days after I took it the first time.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got 25/25.my sister helped
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

fishbguy said:


> I got a 16...
> 
> be sure to post what you scored!!
> 
> ...


I got a 16 too!


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah i got 16 as well.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Nope I tried firefox and netscape and i can't see it whatever it is. Just a black box that is empty, and music in the background. 

So by default I get 100% on it


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, I feel stupid  
I got a 15


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I go 25.....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What this shows is us fish people are more observant than the average person. The average is 7 (in the US) and the lowest that any of us were willing to post was over twice that.

I guess thats why we do so well at this hobby. We spot issues and get them fixed before they become real problems for the fish.

p.s. I got a 22


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

that only 7 people know that is prolly BS.

Have any of you gotten the email where all the words are spelled incorrectly, but as long as the first letter and the last letter are in the right place, you can read it? That email says that only 50% of americans can read it, I haven't seen one person that can't read it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice music xD


----------

